# Habitation door - insert for step



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We have a 2000 (X Reg) Autotrail Cheyenne 635 that we are recarpeting as the original carpet is looking a bit tired (not bad for 13 yrs old though).

We have seen (on a Y Reg model) a black plastic or fibreglass step insert that all modern MHs seem to have and would like to fit one to ours. Unfortunately we have been able to locate a supplier.

Autotrail themselves could not help and just said they were no longer available.

Can anyone suggest where we might get one from as we would really like to fit it before the new carpet goes in.

Thanks in advance of any help.


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

Have you thought of contacting the step manufacturer, our Mohican has a Omnistep.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening VentureDave,

The only source of these will be the motorhome manufacturer. As Auto-Trail are unable to assist then you may need to source one from another manufacturer.

If you can identify another motorhome with a suitable step insert of the appropriate dimensions then you can pursue this is a spare part enquiry with a dealer for that franchise but take note of the chassis or serial number so they can find the model on the parts system.

I can't think of another way to source one aside from making one. You can find all the materials you may need here: http://www.easycomposites.co.uk/

Regards,
Chris


----------

